# Fries and ketchup ?



## IKE (Jun 29, 2018)

I like mine on top and mama likes her on the side......you ?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2018)

I like mine on the side, right or wrong-


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 29, 2018)

Ketchup on the side, please.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2018)

On the side please and thank you for asking IKE.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm a dipper!

Try those extra crispy french fries with Marie's Blue Cheese salad dressing!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2018)

Like my fries plain, no ketchup.  Don't like ketchup on anything.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 29, 2018)

Side please and more often!!


----------



## IKE (Jun 29, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Don't like ketchup on anything.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2018)

IKE said:


> View attachment 53560


:lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2018)

I know....fifty lashes with a wet....french fry.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm a dipper!
> 
> Try those extra crispy french fries with Marie's Blue Cheese salad dressing!



Oooooh!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2018)

Not a ketchup lover. Usually plain fries or I dip in mayonnaise.  GASP!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2018)

IKE said:


> View attachment 53560



:lofl:


----------



## jujube (Jun 29, 2018)

On the side for dipping.  Too messy otherwise.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 29, 2018)

*​On the side. Then I can daintily dip each fri into it*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2018)

In Belgium, where the "French" fry was invented, mayonnaise is the most popular accompaniment. They are double-fried and served in a paper cone, traditionally. You're doing it right, AC.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 29, 2018)

Either is fine with me, sometimes both in the same serving. But the ketchup/catsup has to be Heinz or French's, or id rather go without any.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2018)

My grandson uses bbq sauce.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> In Belgium, where the "French" fry was invented, mayonnaise is the most popular accompaniment. They are double-fried and served in a paper cone, traditionally. You're doing it right, AC.



Ketchup, mayonnaise or mustard is good with me


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 29, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Ketchup, mayonnaise or mustard is good with me



I tried mustard on fries soon after watching Sling Blade

Not too bad

but

I like good fries by themselves

Mediocre? Give me sumpm, mayo, kechup, sumpm


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> In Belgium, where the "French" fry was invented, mayonnaise is the most popular accompaniment. They are double-fried and served in a paper cone, traditionally. You're doing it right, AC.



YES!  Once, after watching me dip fries in mayonnaise, some people came to my table and asked if I was from Belgium.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 29, 2018)

Never ketchup.  Can't stand the additives.  I use tomato puree.  Great stuff.  Also, kalamata olive humus is a great dip for great fries.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2018)

When not junk fooding, humus issss good. Oh I love red pepper humus. 
Yummmm.... with hot peppers. I’m probably spicing it up too much for most people’s tastes. 
My man just shakes his head. :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Never ketchup.  Can't stand the additives.  I use tomato puree.  Great stuff.



I buy my husband Heinz Organic, no additives.  http://www.heinz.com/product/00013000008990


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I buy my husband Heinz Organic, no additives.  http://www.heinz.com/product/00013000008990



Nooo wayyy. 
When did this come out by Heinz? 
Oh choice, thank you


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 29, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Never ketchup.  Can't stand the additives.  I use tomato puree.  Great stuff.  Also, kalamata olive humus is a great dip for great fries.



I wunner how the Grey Poupon does on fries

Sometimes sriracha cures a lota food ills


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Nooo wayyy.
> When did this come out by Heinz?
> Oh choice, thank you



You're welcome!  I was buying Simply Heinz, which had pretty simple ingredients.  This came out after the Simply, not sure how long ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I wunner how the Grey Poupon does on fries
> *
> Sometimes sriracha cures a lota food ills*



Keep your eyes peeled for this, it's addictive!


----------



## IKE (Jun 30, 2018)

I like chili.....I like fries.....and I like cheese.

Well Duh.....why didn't I think of that ?

Chili cheese fries !


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 30, 2018)

IKE said:


> I like chili.....I like fries.....and I like cheese.
> 
> Well Duh.....why didn't I think of that ?
> 
> ...





Aunt Bea said:


> Keep your eyes peeled for this, it's addictive!


Now.... we got sumpm

aaaaaand bottomless draft dark ale


----------



## twinkles (Jun 30, 2018)

i like my kepsup on the side---i am a dipper


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2018)

Disco Fries

Cheese *fries* with gravy (french *fries* with cheese melted on top, covered with chicken gravy.Mmmm.), generally served at diners in Northeast New Jersey.


----------



## gennie (Jun 30, 2018)

No ketchup.  I like a sprinkle of either malt vinegar or Worcestershire Sauce.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 2, 2018)

I like my ketchup on the side. I am a dipper!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 2, 2018)

Same here,  AprilSun.


----------



## Big Horn (Jul 2, 2018)

I like it dumped on top, but I eat them with a fork.

Mormons in Utah top their fries with fry sauce, a blend of ketchup and mayonnaise  with other things that often include mustard.  It's available in bottles, but most people make their own.  There is no standard recipe.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2018)

I like ketchup drizzled on my fries, but bacon poutine, there is ambrosia.


----------

